# Tds issue!



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

Alright guys i got a major issue with the water in guelph and need some advice. I got a brand new RODI unit to filter my water for my salt water tank and basically I got a reading of 0 tds for the first 24 hrs and then it rose up to 3. I then called the company and they recomended a attaching a second di membrane and the same thing happened afterwards. I got the rodi unit from Max Water Flow. The reading tests are as follows

regular tap water: 436 tds
water after membrame: 36 tds
water through di: 3 tds

Does anyone know what I can do?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

When you turn it on allow it run for a few minutes then do your tds reading.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a 180 GPD Maxipure by Spectrapue,I purchased a booster pump and a single canister for an additional DI cartridrge now my TDS is 0.The booster pump will help prolong the life of the membrane and the DI cartridge plus it'll help maintain a 1:1 ratio of reject water.Adding a canister for the DI cartridge will guarantee you a 0 TDS,jmho.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

could low water pressure cause high tds, do u have a pressure gauge on the ro unit?


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

blunthead said:


> could low water pressure cause high tds, do u have a pressure gauge on the ro unit?


To answer your question first,RO unit works at a minimum pressure of 40 psi and any less than this will decrease the reject % of the water quality therefore,if one is to install booster pump if you have a lower than 40 psi,then it'll boost the performance of the membrane resulting into higher reject % hence low TDS.Btw,it's a *must have *a pressure gauge when using a booster pump.


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome to Guelph, the worst water around, I live here and my new filters were chewed within 3 months. It gets expensive replacing filters, even water stores I town have a hard time keeping tds's down. I know the one on Woodlawn can get their water down to 7 at best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Faith04 said:


> Welcome to Guelph, the worst water around, I live here and my new filters were chewed within 3 months. It gets expensive replacing filters, even water stores I town have a hard time keeping tds's down. I know the one on Woodlawn can get their water down to 7 at best.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In that case it's better to change the first stage filter more often as needed coz it's cheaper than replacing the membrane and it would be a rewarding investment to install a booster pump to improve the overall performance of your RO/DI unit.In your location I suggest you add a canister for a DI to improve the TDS.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

Flameangel said:


> To answer your question first,RO unit works at a minimum pressure of 40 psi and any less than this will decrease the reject % of the water quality therefore,if one is to install booster pump if you have a lower than 40 psi,then it'll boost the performance of the membrane resulting into higher reject % hence low TDS.Btw,it's a *must have *a pressure gauge when using a booster pump.


thats why i wanted to know if he had a pressure gauge, maybe he needs a booster pump.
was also wondering what the gpd is on the unit.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

blunthead said:


> thats why i wanted to know if he had a pressure gauge, maybe he needs a booster pump.
> was also wondering what the gpd is on the unit.


Yeah since booster pump is rated at the gpd of the unit.There is 1 for 50-70 GPD and 1 for 100-200 GPD booster pump.I recommend this place to buy your Booster Pump if anyone is interested:

http://www.cwwltd.com/categoryfd/aquatec-pumps/290


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

From 436 to 36 is ~92% rejection rate. As others have mentioned, knowing your water pressure is key. Having a pressure of ~70PSI will get you to the to get to the MFG rejection rate, eg. 98% @70PSI. 

You can get the pressure gauge from MaxWaterFlo and install it yourself. Make sure you get it with the 1/4" compression fitting and a "T" and pop it in b/w the filtered water source and the RO "IN".

With "bad" source water, you can swop out the std 2.5" x 10" housing for 20 or even 30" tall canisters to increase the service period. If it isn't possible, alternatively install a larger "household" sediment filter somewhere b/w the source and RO/DI unit. The cleaner the water that enters the RO filter, the longer it will last with regular flushing.

Since you got the unit from MaxWaterFlow, you can get the longer canisters and filter inserts from them and clearly explain that you want "a longer canister housing that fits the head" on the unit that you bought from them. IME, it can be challenging to deal with them on this kind of matter.

When it comes to a booster pump, you cannot beat the AquaTec.

HTH


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
When you get a pressure gauge, make sure you get the glycerin filled one. The air filled 
one will be noisy and the needle will jump around like crazy on an RO unit with a booster pump.
-


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

wtac said:


> from 436 to 36 is ~92% rejection rate. As others have mentioned, knowing your water pressure is key. Having a pressure of ~70psi will get you to the to get to the mfg rejection rate, eg. 98% @70psi.
> 
> You can get the pressure gauge from maxwaterflo and install it yourself. Make sure you get it with the 1/4" compression fitting and a "t" and pop it in b/w the filtered water source and the ro "in".
> 
> ...


+1....amen to that!!!


----------

